
Ask HN: Is the old OCaml Rust compiler around anywhere? - chwind
Looking for the OCaml compiler that I&#x27;ve heard was used to bootstrap Rust. Just curious about it -- thanks!
======
steveklabnik
It's in the repository, just way back in the history.

[https://github.com/graydon/rust-prehistory](https://github.com/graydon/rust-
prehistory) would also be of interest to you.

~~~
chwind
thanks!

